# Xcode Run & Build



## Larme (17 Octobre 2009)

Salut.
J'ai un petit problème avec XCode.
J'ai un fichier .c avec tout un bon code. Malheureusement, je ne peux pas compiler. En effet, Les Run, et Build sont grisés.

Sauriez-vous comment me dégager de mon problème ?


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

As tu seulement le main.c ? 

Sinon essaye de copier ton code, de créer un nouveau projet (cmd+n) et de copier ton code dans le main.c qui viens d'être créer.

Après si c'est seulement un petit programme sans ihm pourquoi ne pas utiliser simplement gcc?


```
gcc -Wall -O2 -o output prog.c
```
Puis pour lancer:

```
./ output
```


----------

